# Thruway Bus in San Francisco



## ChiefDJ (Apr 16, 2019)

My family and I have tickets on the California Zephyr to Emeryville, CA and then a thruway bus to the Transbay Terminal.

If we decided we wanted to get off at the Fishermans Wharf stop instead, do we need to call Amtrak to change our tickets or is the bus not that picky?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 16, 2019)

ChiefDJ said:


> My family and I have tickets on the California Zephyr to Emeryville, CA and then a thruway bus to the Transbay Terminal.
> 
> If we decided we wanted to get off at the Fishermans Wharf stop instead, do we need to call Amtrak to change our tickets or is the bus not that picky?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Shouldn't be a problem, just tell the friendly driver when you board in Emeryville.


----------

